# Thomas Doolittle



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 6, 2006)

Thomas Doolittle, English Puritan (1630 - 1707), was born at Kidderminster and was converted at the age of 17 under the preaching of Richard Baxter (sermons later published as _The Saints' Rest_), under whom he later served as an assistant minister. Doolittle was a one of the ejected ministers of 1662. Afterwards he opened a boarding school, with the assistance of Thomas Vincent, and later a private academy. Among his pupils were Matthew Henry and Edmund Calamy the Historian.

He preached one of the Cripplegate Sermons on the subject of Family Worship, portions of which can be read here, here and here. He also preached on "Motives to Love Jesus". He was among the signers of the 1673 Puritan Preface to the Scottish Metrical Psalter. He also wrote _Plain Method of Catechizing with a Prefatory Catechism_ (1698).

[Edited on 10-6-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 19, 2007)

Thomas Doolittle, _How we should eye ETERNITY, that it may have its due influence upon us in all we do_


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 11, 2007)

Thomas Doolittle, _A Treatise Concerning the Lord's Supper_

Thomas Doolittle, _Love to Christ Necessary to Escape the Curse_


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 3, 2007)

Thomas Doolittle died 300 years ago on May 24, 1707.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 30, 2007)

John Whitecross, _The Shorter Catechism Illustrated_:



> 1. Thomas Doolittle, a godly minister of the seventeenth century, used to catechise the members, and especially the young people of his congregation, every Lord's day. One Sabbath evening, after having received an answer in the words of the Assembly's Catechism, to the question, 'What is effectual calling?', and having explained it, he proposed that the question should be answered by changing the words us and our, into me and my. Upon this proposal a solemn silence followed; many felt its vast importance; but none had courage to answer. At length a young man rose up, and with every mark of a broken and contrite heart, by divine grace, was enabled to say, 'Effectual calling is the work of God's Spirit, whereby, convincing me of my sin and misery, enlightening my mind in the knowledge of Christ, and renewing my will, He doth persuade and enable me to embrace Jesus Christ, freely offered to me in the gospel.' The scene was truly affecting. The proposal of the question had commanded unusual solemnity. The rising up of the young man had created high expectations, and the answer being accompanied with proof of unfeigned piety and modesty, the congregation was bathed in tears. This young man had been convicted by being catechised; and to his honour, Doolittle says, 'from being an ignorant and wicked youth, he had become an intelligent professor, to God's glory, and my much comfort.'


----------

